# Someone Not Following Rules



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

So I took a hike today to check out this area of the public woods I'll be hunting this weekend and walking up the main trail I kept on seeing corn kernels like Hansel and Gretel leaving a bread crumbs. Sure enough it went to this guy's ladder stand that he had in the same spot as last year. He had the rest of his 40# bag in a pile probably 25 yards from his stand. Won't be hard for a game warden to figure this crime out......Rich


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Did you call it in?


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I will be calling it in the morning....Rich


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Actually just did it online...Rich


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Turn em all in.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

That spot won't be hunt-able. They lay down next to a pile like that for days on end and spook/run when you walk in to your stand.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Plus all critters will b feeding on it day and night, a neighbor next to my area had a big pile of corn out and in a few days it was all gone a group of turkeys found it. And momma raccoon and the kids can put a hurt on it. Just don’t hunt anywhere near it till it’s long gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Stupid public baiters.... lol
The really funny part about the story is that… Even if you're A bit green or an amateur bow hunter… Right now is one of the best times to establish a pattern on deer and set yourself up for an easy shot… If he has to resort to a corn pile in early October… He might as well just wait for gun season because he sucks! Lol


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure I understand the reasoning for not allowing corn or other "bait" on public land...you can't watch a deer hunting show without seeing bait piles anymore. Why is this any different than using scents, calls or decoys...?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TheKing said:


> That spot won't be hunt-able. They lay down next to a pile like that for days on end and spook/run when you walk in to your stand.


You sit there all day they'll be back...guaranteed...
Might even only take a couple hours or so...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> Not sure I understand the reasoning for not allowing corn or other "bait" on public land...you can't watch a deer hunting show without seeing bait piles anymore. Why is this any different than using scents, calls or decoys...?


Because food is a necessity to live...that's why it's different from the other things you stated...the problem is when the bait is on private land that's right next to public and the private landowner pulls all the deer...maybe baiting should be illegal all together??..what about a corn field?..how close can I hunt to it?..I'm sure theres designated feet?..dunno.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Because food is a necessity to live...that's why it's different from the other things you stated...the problem is when the bait is on private land that's right next to public and the private landowner pulls all the deer...maybe baiting should be illegal all together??..what about a corn field?..how close can I hunt to it?..I'm sure theres designated feet?..dunno.


Hmmm....?I understand food is a necessity...but I think sex is essential for deer as well....and it's perfectly legal to use scent that attracts them....or acorn juice...? How about a new scent product that smells exactly like corn....would that be legal...? Just stupid that we are having this discussion, baiting simply increases the success rate for deer harvest....you would think ODNR would be on board with that...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> Hmmm....?I understand food is a necessity...but I think sex is essential for deer as well....and it's perfectly legal to use scent that attracts them....or acorn juice...? How about a new scent product that smells exactly like corn....would that be legal...? Just stupid that we are having this discussion, baiting simply increases the success rate for deer harvest....you would think ODNR would be on board with that...


You can bait...on your own property...not sure why anyone would want to go through all the effort of baiting on public land just to have someone else hunt their bait pile...lol...
Attractant scents will never work like a bait pile...never.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Sadly that is exactly what deer hunting has become " who has the biggest bait pile" I don't even want to see pictures of bait pile Bucks


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

DJA said:


> Sadly that is exactly what deer hunting has become " who has the biggest bait pile" I don't even want to see pictures of bait pile Bucks


I only hunt private land as do most of my friends. I don’t know and have never known anyone who’s ever used a bait pile or feeder for deer. Seems like unnecessary work to me. Our walls are covered in mounts without bait.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I only hunt private land as do most of my friends. I don’t know and have never known anyone who’s ever used a bait pile or feeder for deer. Seems like unnecessary work to me. Our walls are covered in mounts without bait.


Good job! Just because you are putting bait out there, and the deer are eating it, doesn't meant that you will be hunting there when they do! You could simply be improving the nutrition of your local deer. And what do all the "expert deer hunters" recommend in late season? Hunt the food sources!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

FlyFishRich said:


> Actually just did it online...Rich


Did they follow up on it?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

it's not gonna really matter this early in the season, i seriously doubt they'll hit it during the daylight.. thereareAplenty acorns dropping, which is their natural food. i saw a damn ground hog munching on acorns a few days ago while hunting bushys.. i did remove an empty pvc feeder from the grand a few years ago.

PM me where this is and i can make a call too. im guessing mosquito or grand river, i know both very well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

and I'm going on record, i don't find anything wrong with harvesting a deer by legal means. if you're allowed to bait and choose to, go for it.. i have killed a doe with my crossbow off a feeder before on private property and don't have any problem with anyone else that has or does... just follow the law.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

ezbite said:


> and I'm going on record, i don't find anything wrong with harvesting a deer by legal means. if you're allowed to bait and choose to, go for it.. i have killed a doe with my crossbow off a feeder before on private property and don't have any problem with anyone else that has or does... just follow the law.


Dito....any perch reports from marble head Mike...?8


----------

